# DSE Raid



## raptor (Dec 12, 2006)

We awoke this morning at 7am to a knock at the door and were greeted by 6 DSE officers 5 Armed Plain Clothes Police and a warrant to search for Reticulated and Burmese Pythons.
The street we live in was blocked off by police cars great look for the neighbours!! Not to mention my daughter being frightened out of her whitts. Our phones confiscated, computer hard drives copied, draws emptied, beds pulled apart, tanks gone through, my weapons licence confiscated, all of this on a tip off!!
Guess what no illegal herps were found and our book matched what we had.

We have no recourse but to take it to court to find out who "tipped" them off, in the meantime god knows what the neighbours are thinking,
and after reading the warrant had we not been home they had the power to break and enter our house.

I have no idea who we have ****ed off as we have only ever tried to help others interested in Herps have always been fair in our dealings.

Needless to say this has left me with a very very bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## koubee (Dec 12, 2006)

Man that suxs.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 12, 2006)

WOW, that's one way to get up in the morning! have they given your firearms Lic. back?


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 12, 2006)

That suck's!

Why do all the raids seem to be in VIC?


----------



## junglist* (Dec 12, 2006)

raptor thats crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How on earth do they have the power to confiscate phones and compter hard drives on a warrant to find retics or burmese????

Were there specific terms opn the warrant?? If the warrant stated that they were able to search and seize any material related to retics or burmese, or any other exotics, then cages etc are fair game, but o confiscate the stuff they did s seemingly beyond their powers. Read the warrant, and get in contact with legal advice immediately!!!1.

Im sorry to hear your cirsumstance!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 12, 2006)

This frankly amazes me. What sort of police presence would have turned up if they thought you were a bank robber or murderer?? Funny thing is - to obtain a warrant to do the same if you were a murderer would require sufficient evidence to execute - or even obtain a warrant.

I hope you and your family are O.K. and there are no lasting effects.


----------



## Jozz (Dec 12, 2006)

Bloody hell! Sounds a bit full on! I would definately be finding out who is responsible!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 12, 2006)

Forget the legal advise. they will conficate all your cash too.


----------



## Camo (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats terrible mate, Imagine what you would do if you find out who the tipper is. Jeese thats a bit rough.

Cameron


----------



## JasonL (Dec 12, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> This frankly amazes me. What sort of police presence would have turned up if they thought you were a bank robber or murderer?? Funny thing is - to obtain a warrant to do the same if you were a murderer would require sufficient evidence to execute - or even obtain a warrant.
> 
> I hope you and your family are O.K. and there are no lasting effects.



When you hold a firearms Lic, that's the sort of reception you will get.


----------



## Recharge (Dec 12, 2006)

you have no hope at all in getting who the tipper was, none.

but at least you had an exciting day hehe.

did they get your porn collection?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 12, 2006)

JasonL said:


> When you hold a firearms Lic, that's the sort of reception you will get.




Remind me never to get a firearms license...


----------



## Mystery (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds a bit sus - we have been raided a few times, not for reptiles even though they did check my books. They had a tip off on firearms one time. Nothing was confiscated. Definately contact a good solicitor.


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 12, 2006)

Isn't it a wonderful world we have created......

I'd be tempted to invite the local paper around for and interview to put things straight for the neighbours.

IsK


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 12, 2006)

not only were you ratted on, it was a hoax one. someone wanted you to go down bad! i would find out who did this! i wouldnt waste money on any legal stuff.


----------



## Retic (Dec 12, 2006)

In Victoria this doesn't surprise me in the slightest, completely over the top. I lived in Victoria for many years and kept reptiles for many of those years and the stories I heard would make your hair curl. Someone gets on the phone and makes a completely false allegation and they have to act but instead of a normal level headed approach they bring in the SWAT team. This would have cost 1000's of $'s and no doubt the 'tipper' will go unpunished.


----------



## Retic (Dec 12, 2006)

Unfortunately our 'hobby' is full of people more than happy to do this sort of thing, it's the lowest of the low. I wouldn't waste money on a lawyer, you can bet the warrant was all encompassing so would allow them to seize or search ANYTHING remotely connected.



whiteyluvsrum said:


> not only were you ratted on, it was a hoax one. someone wanted you to go down bad! i would find out who did this! i wouldnt waste money on any legal stuff.


----------



## junglist* (Dec 12, 2006)

Its a horrible day, but i'd personally be glad that they didnt send the coked out, trigger happy spec ops unit to your door. They would have breached your door, shot everything in sight, you, your little daughter and your collection into unrecognisable chunks. And then they would have said, police, search warrant. have you got any illegal snakes????


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 12, 2006)

junglist* said:


> Its a horrible day, but i'd personally be glad that they didnt send the coked out, trigger happy spec ops unit to your door. They would have breached your door, shot everything in sight, you, your little daughter and your collection into unrecognisable chunks. And then they would have said, police, search warrant. have you got any illegal snakes????



for victorian cops, im quiet surprised they didnt go in guns blazing!


----------



## junglist* (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah, but with the legal stuff, there is a possibility that not only will you be reimbursed for the hassle, and the stress/ trauma of having the home invasion take place falsely.

There will be no recourse against the informant, but you may be able to take issue with the police service for the unprofessional way in which they acted.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2006)

Jeez, that is pretty full on Raptor! Almost unbelievable! I hope your family isn't too shaken up over it now! 

That is completely absurd and needs to be followed up! Surely it opens grounds for you to follow through with some form of compensation for needless distress caused to your family - I'd be quickly approaching a barrister and getting a legal opinion on the matter, you may find that a firm would jump at the chance to take it on. To me that's just downright incompetence on behalf of the DSE and whatever intelligence (if you can call it that) that got them fired up enough to go in and do what they did.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 12, 2006)

What a waste of time and money, they could have searched petlink for 10min and actually done some successful raids.


----------



## Hsut77 (Dec 12, 2006)

I would contact Channel 9 & 7. They always love a bit of authority bashing. At least if they do a story your street will know what happened instead of that lovely over the fence chatter making you into a crim!!


----------



## Hetty (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, it would make for a bit of fun. They'd jump on it


----------



## stencorp69 (Dec 12, 2006)

You may be better adviced to get in contact with the civil liberties organisation in victoria. They would already be across the legal responsibility stuff.


----------



## krusty (Dec 12, 2006)

hey mate i know it will be hard but just let it go as you won't get very far with it and
it might end up costing you a lot of money.
sorry to see you had a bad day but now you know first hand the the D.S.E are all dead heads.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I'd be as mad as hell if something like this ever happened to me! I don’t think I could let it slip.


----------



## Australis (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree with Krusty,

In the end i think you will almost always come off second best, i think if you challenge them (DSE), you will lose out in the end


----------



## Retic (Dec 12, 2006)

The DSE will just keep pouring money into defending their actions, you wont win.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 12, 2006)

i think the cops, DSE where just following there normal procedures, i think they have done nothing wrong. trying to get something out in court wont happen. im sure who ever tipped them off will pay once the cops and DSE find nothing. who ever was the rat should pay and i think if you ever find out you could take them to court.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Dec 12, 2006)

geeze thats just plain stupid. sorry to hear about it! did anything get damaged through all of this..? i reckon you could take em to court, theres so many things that were done recklessly (possible destruction of property, emotional trauma etc etc). how roughly did they go through your tanks..? maybe you can get em for endangering your animals.... NOW THAT WOULD BE A STORY!!!
good luck, hope your daughter is fine


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 12, 2006)

i would think that the DSE and cops would have done everything by the books, u would be better off trying to pursue legal action against whoever made the false tip-off.
i am really sorry to hear about it, hope your daughter is ok.


----------



## Recharge (Dec 12, 2006)

ok, with all the calls for legal action and rubbish, do you people WANT to be more like America?

ok, so it was a little stressful and off putting, but hey, I'm glad they did their job, some of the illegal traders are heavy criminals, and they can't be taken lightly, be happy the authorities are taking this stuff seriously instead of brushing it off and risking our species with rampant disease.

I hate people jumping off at the slightest thing "sue sue sue!!!" *sigh*


----------



## raptor (Dec 12, 2006)

*Dse*

For those interested the warrant was for
"Declared Controled pest Animals (burmese &reticulated python) other exoctic reptiles, eggs skins bags containers enclosures reptole collecting equipment venom fluids waste material banking records cheque books depoist books vouchers business records documents orders correspondence diaries letters documents relating to costings work sheets teledexes card files indexes computer equipment magnetic electric or electronic storage devices including mobile phones sim cards phone charger credit card transaction records brochures or other descriptive material phone records refrerance books documents relating to the collection storage control trade or sale of scheduled pest animals including snakes and reptiles.

search for any articale or material of any kind to break enter search any place in this warrant etc etc

To cap it off we live on the school route so my daughter had the pleasure of explaing all day why there were so many police at our place, to the point she refused to go to her end of year concert and is refusing to go to graduation night, as we are both tattoo artist she has had to live with this stigma to the point we are so above board it is a joke.
On the up side we have narrowed it down to a possible four people.


----------



## instarnett (Dec 12, 2006)

On the contrary Recharge, if nobody stood up to the establishment, we'd never get laws changed, we'd not retain civil libertys, we'd be slaves!
Just because these cowboys have badges, does not excuse wrongful outrageous behaviour!
litigation is the only legal means of standing up to the establishment, fight fire (law) with fire!
Go on a current affair, complain to the ombudsman, kick up a hell of a stink!
next wrongful over the top raid might be on you recharge!


----------



## raptor (Dec 12, 2006)

Recharge said:


> ok, with all the calls for legal action and rubbish, do you people WANT to be more like America?
> 
> ok, so it was a little stressful and off putting, but hey, I'm glad they did their job, some of the illegal traders are heavy criminals, and they can't be taken lightly, be happy the authorities are taking this stuff seriously instead of brushing it off and risking our species with rampant disease.
> 
> I hate people jumping off at the slightest thing "sue sue sue!!!" *sigh*



You have never been raided they emptied every draw in the house went through every cupboard stripped beds etc etc 5 hours 12 strangers searched my home stressful off putting more like rape!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 12, 2006)

Homo praesumitur bonus donec probetur malus.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 12, 2006)

unfortunetly i know how you feel raptor. a bit more common sense is needed when they do these things. example my house got raided by the special operations guys with machine guns and full body armour looking for handguns and handguns only. apparently my 8yr old brother was walking the street with 2 handguns and shooting them, here is the best part took them 2 months to come and search the house. i know its an invasion of privacy but unfortunelty it does happen hope your daughter starts to cope with it better, and got a website to your shop your in to see some work??

Cheers ricko


----------



## raptor (Dec 12, 2006)

http://alleycatz.curvedspace.com

Sog are nicer believe me


----------



## raptor (Dec 12, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> Homo praesumitur bonus donec probetur malus.



Thats what I thought


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 12, 2006)

*!!*



raptor said:


> Thats what I thought




You undersand Latin?? One is innocent until proven guilty!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 12, 2006)

hey raptor, did they take your computer, who's are you using now? instarnett it may make a good story on a current affair but im 99% sure you wont get the cops with anything. im pretty sure those 12 strangers will cover each other and they did everything by the book. they may of been rude and messy about the search, but they dont know raptor and have to think of the worst possible case and plan on that. so if its ripping up the bed and pulling everything apart, thats what they will do. its there job.raptor, your lucky your not living in another country and have military rip into your house. i did a few not long ago. now that gets messy! lol


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 12, 2006)

raptor said:


> For those interested the warrant was for
> "Declared Controled pest Animals (burmese &reticulated python) other exoctic reptiles, eggs skins bags containers enclosures reptole collecting equipment venom fluids waste material banking records cheque books depoist books vouchers business records documents orders correspondence diaries letters documents relating to costings work sheets teledexes card files indexes computer equipment magnetic electric or electronic storage devices including mobile phones sim cards phone charger credit card transaction records brochures or other descriptive material phone records refrerance books documents relating to the collection storage control trade or sale of scheduled pest animals including snakes and reptiles.
> 
> search for any articale or material of any kind to break enter search any place in this warrant etc etc
> ...



That's awful. How old is your daughter? It must be really difficult for her right now. Young girls have enough problems as it is without this BS...

I had the same thing happen to me several years back because i was feeding my scrub kittens. Had the cops, RSPCA and QPWS come over - all found to be okay though as i was obtaining the kittens legally and they were being killed humanely. But it was terrible at the time to have them invade me like that. Someone from APS actually ratted us out on that occassion as this was the only place that knew of the kittens (someone found a pic in my personal album and posted it publicly). So i wasn't happy at the time but at lest it all got sorted out and i was innocent of any crimes. Just ridiculous though.

Teni


----------



## Bendarwin (Dec 12, 2006)

Gee, I have spent the last 4 weeks trying to sort out moving to NSW from the NT . I have snakes and firearms all licensed so I guess I am going to get raided............. thats what you get for doing things by the book................ No License no worries, the man cant track you!!!!!! " locks only deter the honest people".


----------



## raptor (Dec 12, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> hey raptor, did they take your computer, who's are you using now? instarnett it may make a good story on a current affair but im 99% sure you wont get the cops with anything. im pretty sure those 12 strangers will cover each other and they did everything by the book. they may of been rude and messy about the search, but they dont know raptor and have to think of the worst possible case and plan on that. so if its ripping up the bed and pulling everything apart, thats what they will do. its there job.raptor, your lucky your not living in another country and have military rip into your house. i did a few not long ago. now that gets messy! lol



I agree in princaple but had i said yes I have exotics they would have taken them and that would have been the end of it because I said no they had to search. Take the computer lol the three of them no, just downloaded everything, Yes they did do their jobs but a bit more homework could have saved a lot of wasted time money and manpower. Infact 2 of the people were known to me and had to be extra zealous because of this.

What I am most upset over is the upset it has caused my 12 year old daughter she knows everything is kosher but does not stop gossip we may as well live in a country town.

by the by I am x military and I choose to live in this country no luck involved, so that does not happen .


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 12, 2006)

yes i know your an x pusser raptor thats way i thought you knew the cops were just doing there job. but you should know how intell works being x military! lol they never have the right intell!


----------



## jeramie85 (Dec 12, 2006)

well wouldnt worry trying to fight them as its almost pointless fighting the government unless you want to go for stress or something

and personnally wouldnt bother going to the news or anything just to clear up what went on with your neighbours as that way the whole state will know you have reptiles and it may cause more problems later on or if you get along with your neighbours you could just have a word with them to let them know why and what happened and leave everyone else guessing 


also sorry this happened to you id be pretty ****ed if it happened to me


----------



## junglist* (Dec 13, 2006)

Recharge said:


> ok, with all the calls for legal action and rubbish, do you people WANT to be more like America?
> 
> ok, so it was a little stressful and off putting, but hey, I'm glad they did their job, some of the illegal traders are heavy criminals, and they can't be taken lightly, be happy the authorities are taking this stuff seriously instead of brushing it off and risking our species with rampant disease.
> 
> I hate people jumping off at the slightest thing "sue sue sue!!!" *sigh*



Funny thing is recharge, that by the numbers, we are already a more litigious society than america per head of capita. The obviously not the actions of the officers/DSE people involved with respect to them doing their job, but the way i read it, its about the manner in which they did it. 

Generally speaking, police officers know how to bend the law in their favour without breaking it. However there are far too any cases which involved the police stupidly collecting things and confiscating them from houses being searched that they were not allowed to take. There have been many acquittals when there shoudl not have been because evidence was deemed to be tainted due to the illegal activities of the police officers involved.

It is not about us turning a blind eye to smugglers, but seriously, there are other ways to go about things. 
If the police have acted inappropriately, they deserve to ave the full weight of the law brought to bear against them.

If the warrant issued was for specific things with respect to trading in illicit and exotic wildlife, then this could possibly be ok, but the issue really is that things were confiscated when there was no need to do so.

The electrical gadgets available to the police these days, i have seen them. IT is possible to clone a phone's data in about 2 minutes. So to actually confiscate anything is ludicrous.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Personaly I dont think they did anything wrong, it would have been scary for your family and maybe you should get some sort of apology. 
You have to think about it, they were going in asuming that you had heaps of snakes (who knows what sort) and firearms so they were really only doing their job well. Just happens they were at the wrong house.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 13, 2006)

i think the new gadgets that records phones in 2 minutes wouldnt be in every unit and there 's nothing wrong in doing it the old fashion way by taking whole objects like phones. there is nothing to suggest they have acted inappropriately what has been written, if they did they would get away with it anyway. 3 to 12, they would cover for each other. no bother in fighting the goverment, you wont win. it will come down to protecting australia from exotics, and if it comes down to a few innocent peoples house getting raided, so be it.


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 13, 2006)

the more i think about this the happier i am, while it is a real shame that an innocent person was violated and in such a public way, it is good to know that the authorities are taking the threat seriously. but they should also now undertake an investigation into whoever tipped them off. im sure it's a serious crime to deliberately mislead the police, and i dont think that they would appreciate it.


----------



## raptor (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree they did their job to the letter but having acted on verified information not finding anything that the warrant was for surely the informer should be punished in some way, further information from the most unlikely source a conversation at the morning tea table a person was bragging about someone setting up a bust yesterday on some people that were not liked by his friend, coincedence I dont think so.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh well, you know what they say, most information sent into places like Crimestoppers is private and confidential. 

These guys might have done it by the book considering the weapons license issue?? Who knows?? Sadly reptile enthusiasts have been labeled wrongly into a similar catagory with those who deal in drugs and criminal activities, and this action they’ve taken looks as though it reflects those views. Any former, and not that I’m stating anything here, criminal activities that someone may have committed in the past, in this sort of situation, would only help get their backs up further. 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do Raptor. I still reckon just because they screwed you over nice and good, and by the book :?, still doesn’t make it right! Departments like that need to make common sense judgments on information that is supplied and use it only as a basis for further investigation, not go in like a pack of idiots with all guns blazing on wrong information!! I thought that sort of mentality went out with shows like Homicide and Dirty Harry! Appears like it's still alive and well :? Someone give Raymond Hoser a ring, he loves all of this police brutality crap! :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Dec 13, 2006)

Raptor,

If you believe the Police have acted inappropriately then the person to contact is the Police Ombudsman. 

Everyone is assuming the Police are in the wrong, but without their side of the story, everyone here is just speculating as to what happens. If the Police have responded correctly to misinformation, then they won't apologise for doing their job.

Furthermore, if it was a DSE raid, then it was probably them that received the tipoff and organised the raid, they just brought the cops along as protection.



Hix


----------



## raptor (Dec 13, 2006)

None of the Dse or Police were in the wrong they acted to the letter of the warrant, and by accepting a Vic wildlife Licence you agree to this sort of thing happening.

My gripe is that the informer, and I am convinced it was a Dept informer is going to get off scott free having wasted the time of the Police and The whole DSE Department, yep thats right the information they received led them to call in every ranger in the dept. Leaving no one available to work on other outstanding matters. 
We have been completely vindicated and also received an apology from the Dept.


----------



## Recharge (Dec 13, 2006)

raptor said:


> You have never been raided they emptied every draw in the house went through every cupboard stripped beds etc etc 5 hours 12 strangers searched my home stressful off putting more like rape!!



Oh, but I HAVE been raided, years ago, a month after I kicked out a drug dealing flatmate.

house full of police at 5am, us in our undies (living with three girls) for about 4 hours, whole place pulled apart.

so yes I do understand completely, and I still agree with what they did, they have the law to follow, maybe contacting the local member and writing the police minister, but suing won't do squat.


----------



## raptor (Dec 13, 2006)

No intention of sueing not worth it wont resolve anything


----------



## raptor (Dec 14, 2006)

We're narrowing the field. Luckily we have contacts that the average person doesn't have access to. We WILL find the culprit, & we will publish the name of the culprit so that other innocent herpers will know this pathetic specimen for the maggot they are.


----------



## stokedapollo (Dec 14, 2006)

sorrry to hear you got raided
but they are just doing there job
they dont know you 
so if someone tips them off they have to follow up
even if you are innocent
differant situation
a freind of mine was sexually assulted wen i was in school
complaint made was never followed up
they did it again and the person died
if it was followed up first time they may be alive still today
i know its very differant 
but they have to do there job
they could do it in a more friendly way tho
jmo


----------



## Coils (Dec 14, 2006)

I feel for the way this raid happened and what it has done to your family if you are all doing the right thing. I have to say though that it gives me some comfort knowing that the authorities are prepared to take action where they feel it is needed, be that on anonymous info or not.

You know how you felt with armed police etc in your house, now imagine that was a lowlife gutless criminal waving a gun in your families face in your house, that is what my family went through, as well as being tied up. At least you guys didnt have to fear that you were going to be shot in cold blood.

I would not be surprised if a few people get similar visits as a result of the investigation into my GTP theft as all I have to rely on is that someone will hear something or see something and report it.

When that happens, I hope the response is as firm and swift as it was in your case.

Coils.


----------



## stokedapollo (Dec 14, 2006)

coils 
is that what happened to you guys for real??
man thats gotta suk


----------



## OdessaStud (Dec 14, 2006)

Coils what you said happened to you is unusual for the DSE in victoria! their laws allow them to check up and investigate any person holding a licence at their discretion.Please someone set me right because im talking about 4 years ago but then they were a law unto themselves and only took police for back up in case of violence or resistence..We have been raided once and 4 DSE and 8 police showed up no guns were drawn but they were very assertive in their manner.Tell your daughter they were doing their job and try if you can not to be negative in front of her about authority figures.
Good luck to you
Odie


----------



## shellshock (Dec 14, 2006)

me ithink as i thinnk u might the reptiles were an excuse ? c:mon i dont think u got dobbed in for exotics if u think that well!


----------



## OdessaStud (Dec 14, 2006)

I understood what Coils was saying but neglected to separate the two comments,sorry for that and thanks for pointing it out feels silly now 
Odie


----------



## shellshock (Dec 14, 2006)

c'mon u no all us retile keepers are criminal types let alone a shooters licence


----------



## raptor (Dec 15, 2006)

shellshock said:


> me ithink as i thinnk u might the reptiles were an excuse ? c:mon i dont think u got dobbed in for exotics if u think that well!




I doubt that too but good way to upset a household knowing we wouldnt have any then they would be obliged to search.(If we had handed exoctics over charged on spot no search) Who ever did this and I am 99% sure I know now did so knowing we didnt and they would search the house causing the most disruption possible.

Was nice to get an apoligy from DSE though.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 15, 2006)

raptor said:


> and by accepting a Vic wildlife Licence you agree to this sort of thing happening.




Cool! I hope they come through and smash MY door down, rummage through all my stuff, copy all my private and confidential info, bug my phone and terrorize my family all because I keep snakes and some nark has wrongly accused me of something…………….cool! :lol: I knew I would get more than I bargained for when I sent the DSE my 44 bucks :lol: 

Let’s face it, the department gets off on it :lol: I hope they come in soon and knock over all my Christmas decorations


----------



## raptor (Dec 15, 2006)

shellshock said:


> c'mon u no all us retile keepers are criminal types let alone a shooters licence



Wasnt a shooters licence was a prohibited weapons and collectors licence, the whole family are martial artists


----------



## raptor (Dec 15, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> Coils what you said happened to you is unusual for the DSE in victoria! their laws allow them to check up and investigate any person holding a licence at their discretion.Please someone set me right because im talking about 4 years ago but then they were a law unto themselves and only took police for back up in case of violence or resistence..We have been raided once and 4 DSE and 8 police showed up no guns were drawn but they were very assertive in their manner.Tell your daughter they were doing their job and try if you can not to be negative in front of her about authority figures.
> Good luck to you
> Odie



Thanks for the positive comments there nice to see someone making positive suggestions re the daughter.
Cheers


----------



## raptor (Dec 15, 2006)

Coils said:


> I feel for the way this raid happened and what it has done to your family if you are all doing the right thing. I have to say though that it gives me some comfort knowing that the authorities are prepared to take action where they feel it is needed, be that on anonymous info or not.
> 
> You know how you felt with armed police etc in your house, now imagine that was a lowlife gutless criminal waving a gun in your families face in your house, that is what my family went through, as well as being tied up. At least you guys didnt have to fear that you were going to be shot in cold blood.
> 
> ...



Fair comment mate would hunt those perps to the end of my days!! know how you feel I have been threatened at gun point and it is not pleasent. 
This is why I am pushing for microchipping short term maybe no help but long term vet visit airport Bingo got your animal back!!
My heart goes out to your wife and children the terror they went through will be with them for the rest of their days.


----------



## krusty (Dec 16, 2006)

a mate of mine got raided over 2 years ago a got done with 2 BOAS they did the same thing to his house but they took his computer and his mobile....and he only just went to court this week.


----------



## raptor (Dec 17, 2006)

That one's interesting, as my understanding (although my knowledge is probably obsolete nowdays) is that, in criminal matters at least, charges had to be brought within 12 months, or the case had to be proceeded with within 2 years, otherwise the charges had to be dropped. Of course, commital hearings, adjournments etc invalidated the former requirements. Austherps may be able to clarify that one, seeing that he studied law, with a view to criminal law.

It'd be interesting to see if DSE are covered by acts outside the crimes act, or if they are represented by the DPP under the usual rules governing the crimes act. Are they really a law unto themselves? BTW, I mean no disrespect to DSE here, but it is an interesting legal theory


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2006)

Well raptor I beleive you are pulling on heart strings!!!!!! They DO NOT DO THIS FOR NO REASON!!!!!!!! You have got something in your past or something else in the background to have caused this!!!! 1 simple phone call from a disgruntled person DOESN"T cause this sort of thing, shame no one else has the balls to say it to you.


----------



## raptor (Dec 17, 2006)

Adam said:


> Well raptor I beleive you are pulling on heart strings!!!!!! They DO NOT DO THIS FOR NO REASON!!!!!!!! You have got something in your past or something else in the background to have caused this!!!! 1 simple phone call from a disgruntled person DOESN"T cause this sort of thing, shame no one else has the balls to say it to you.



No it doesnt but a phone call from a DSE INFORMER does! and yes they do have them, pulling heart strings no, something in my past to do with reptles like what? Adam with the balls.
This can happen to anyone as I said we were completly vindicated, and also recieved an aplogy.


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 17, 2006)

*Raid*

Lost count of the number of raids over the years . The worst are when you spend most of it face down and cuffed . Or wire tied , thats nasty . Sometimes there would be an informant but other times they would have their own suspicions and justify the warrant with the old anon inform . That has the added benefit of creating suspicion between you and your associates . Just make sure you are right before you go a lynchin . If you are call me and I'll bring the rope .


----------



## Retic (Dec 17, 2006)

Having lived in Victoria for many years before I escaped I know for a fact that DSE will launch a raid on very flimsy 'evidence'. You most certainly don't have to have done anything in the past to deserve a raid.
No-one has said it before because it unfortunately happens especially in Victoria.


----------



## shamous1 (Dec 17, 2006)

*My bit*

Adam, Recharge and shellshock you are peanuts. No explanation needed. 

Hope all works out for the best and you find out who did this Raptor. If I can help in any way PM me.

The DSE and the Police act on information recieved. Where exotics are concerned they will come in with all guns blazing (so to speak). THey would have done their homework (on the fact that you have weapons etc) and bought the police for back up as others have stated. We can't blame them for that. They can't take chances not knowing the people who live at the premises.

I feel for your daughter too, as she should not have to suffer because of some mis-information that a dog has provided.

Keep your chin-up. I know being a scotsman you will keep it higher than most. Keep us updated.


----------



## raptor (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the positives, and yes where weapons are involved no blame can be laid, as for the negatives I hope you never have the misfortune to have it happen to you, not a good feeling wondering Who and Why.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are some of the DSE officers in action!  God help anyone with a bearded dragon off licence!!!!!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 18, 2006)

lol! Too funny!


----------



## Deano (Dec 18, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Here are some of the DSE officers in action!  God help anyone with a bearded dragon off licence!!!!!





LMAO……………..


----------



## Deano (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Raptor.... I new a guy that got raided on at the start of the year but the thing is he had a [deleted] load of exotics and I don’t know what happened to him after that, just not worth it IMO, love my animals to much and to risk them to be taken away just because of owning an exotic, definitely not worth it………..


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry, I'm on a roll!


----------



## jimjones (Dec 18, 2006)

how would u go about dobbong in some1 shifty as i am 95% sure some1 selling on petlink is shifty an selling wild caught animals(ps in nsw)would i just contact npws


----------



## Deano (Dec 18, 2006)

jimjones said:


> how would u go about dobbong in some1 shifty as i am 95% sure some1 selling on petlink is shifty an selling wild caught animals(ps in nsw)would i just contact npws





I would stay out of it mate, look what happened to Raptor……. And you want to tell on someone that your not 100% certain on… because this could happen to some other poor bugger………..


----------



## richard70au (Dec 18, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about you experience, as stated before though they where doing there job to keep our country safe.
Unfortunatly unless you can find out by other means who narced you, the authorities will never tell you.
So good luck, I hope you can find out who they where as I know what it is like to be wroongly accused.


----------



## jimjones (Dec 18, 2006)

Deano said:


> I would stay out of it mate, look what happened to Raptor……. And you want to tell on someone that your not 100% certain on… because this could happen to some other poor bugger………..



well every time i ask any 1 with herps that has heard of him they say hes dodgy an after i wanted to buy something from him i asked about a licence and he stopped answering my calls also he has jackys for sale evry single week now he cnt have jackys that breed that quickly and all yr round


----------



## Recharge (Dec 18, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Adam, Recharge and shellshock you are peanuts. No explanation needed.
> )



oh, no no, please DO explain.... you peanut


----------



## bundy (Dec 19, 2006)

[deleted] my place was raided for drugs about 3 weeks ago... nothing was found some [deleted] has accused my bro and his mates of being ice users absolute BS. my dad told the coppas there was a huge snake on the lose and said if u find us let us know. the [deleted] ripped my place appart but were scared to death of the fact there was a snake on the loose. the [deleted] cops in this world thing they are doin good but to nothing but cause people grief im sick of their incompitency to catch the real law breakers in this world [deleted] the police [deleted] in this world... sorry but thats just my 2 bob


----------



## Adam (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Bundy WAKE UP [deleted] !!!!!!!! I have had my house raided for drugs too and none found, however the cops came in and did a search was just fine, they didnt scare me or my children, they were very polite and confiscated NOTHING. [deleted] !!!!! IT TAKES MORE THAN ONE REPORT TO HAVE A SEARCH CONDUCTED ON YOUR HOUSE, IT TAKES A FEW REPEATED REPORTS FROM DIFFERENT INFORMERS BEFORE ACTED UPON!!!!!!!! I AM GLAD RAPTOR GOT SEARCHED AND REFUSE TO BELEIVE HE WAS APPOLOGISED TOO. [deleted] . ENOUGH SAID FROM ME ON THIS SUBJECT...................... WON'T BE PULLED INTO ARGUEMENTS FROM HERE ON IN,... I HAVE SAID ENOUGH ON THIS MATTER GOODBYE!!!!!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 19, 2006)

I want to be a cashew...


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 19, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> I want to be a cashew...



::Waves magic wand::

Tennille is now a cashew.

Hth?

IsK


----------



## raptor (Dec 19, 2006)

Adam said:


> IT TAKES MORE THAN ONE REPORT TO HAVE A SEARCH CONDUCTED ON YOUR HOUSE, IT TAKES A FEW REPEATED REPORTS FROM DIFFERENT INFORMERS BEFORE ACTED UPON!!!!!!!! I AM GLAD RAPTOR GOT SEARCHED AND REFUSE TO BELEIVE HE WAS APPOLOGISED TOO. [deleted] . ENOUGH SAID FROM ME ON THIS SUBJECT...................... WON'T BE PULLED INTO ARGUEMENTS FROM HERE ON IN,... I HAVE SAID ENOUGH ON THIS MATTER GOODBYE!!!!!



You believe I'm pulling on heart strings, you are glad I got raided, and refuse to believe I was apologised to & I believe you're shooting your mouth off without having done any research into what you're spouting. Of course, these are only our opinions, aren't they pal? Seeing you're in Queensland, have you ever held a herp licence in Victoria? If not, what qualifies you as an expert into the way DSE operates? Let's just get a couple of points out of the way here shall we?
1: I've got absolutely nothing to gain by "pulling on people's heartstrings". Have I asked for donations? Have I asked anyone for a free herp or two? Have I asked for anything at all? No, no, & no.
2: DSE DOESN'T usually pull this kind of stunt on the word of one disgruntled person, they usually require a number of seperate complaints, UNLESS that one disgruntled person happens to be a signed-up, card-carrying DSE informer, referred to only as "Page No.26" or whatever, sealed file & all. Then, that person's info is taken as 100%guaranteed, & DSE can act in as little time as the same day. Reckon I'm talking garbage? You're welcome to check with them yourself. At least I only got raided for herps, you've stated you got raided for drugs. Based on your own comment that "IT TAKES A FEW REPEATED REPORTS FROM DIFFERENT INFORMERS BEFORE ACTED UPON!!!!!!!! ", you have a few people ringing up & stating you're a drug dealer. Either you've just udone your own argument, or you're junkie scum who deserve everything they get. Which is it, [deleted] ?
3: "You have got something in your past" Guess what, mate? I haven't always been an old bloke who's trying to do the right thing by his family. I was young once, & not always all that squeaky clean. Like a hell of a lot of us, I have a few incidents in my past, all a matter of public record, all before I ever got a herp licence, & nothing I've ever tried to hide. Gee, maybe the rat who set me up did it purely because he was scared I might have mentioned HIS past somewhere. That could just be a possiblity, couldnt it?

The point remains, neither my family nor I have done anything to anyone within memory, we neither had nor have ever had the herps we were accused of having, and I haven't started this thread because I'm looking for any handouts. I did it purely because an old revenge tactic that most of us thought had finally gone away (yep, this HAS happened to quite a few other people) appears to have reared it's ugly head again, & I thought that other innocent herpers might appreciate a heads-up that some people frequenting forums aren't quite what they seem. Shame on no-one else for having the balls to say it? Shame on you for not giving a rats about what your fellow herpers may have to go through one day for absolutely nothing. You're entitled to your opinion of course, but I'm entitled to view it with the same amount of validity as the original "tip-off". Do you have a vested interest, or are you just Mr. Negativity? I wouldn't even wish this on you. Actually, I take that back, I would. Then you could try pulling your half-baked, ill-informed, loudmouthed attitude on the cops, they could put a round through your head, & we wouldn't all have to put up with your inane drivel. [deleted] .


----------



## tooben (Dec 19, 2006)

my partners ex husband is a cop and when i got my first python i was waiting weeks for npws or the cops to turn up because hes a real pig of a bloke he thinks hes super pig. so iv been waiting so i can shove my licence so far up his well you know what i mean. anyway i hope every thing turns out ok for ya mate. merry xmas and a better new year


----------



## Retic (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree with you 100% Raptor, if DSE get some info from a scumbag informant they will act no questions asked as quickly as they are able to. Victoria has a very bad reputaion for this sort of thing. 
At the end of the day it is probably better to be labelled a suspected keeper of exotic snakes than a drug dealer.


----------



## NRE-808 (Dec 19, 2006)

i do appreciate the heads up and accept that all are not what they appear to be 

i, for one, thank you *Raptor*


----------



## shamous1 (Dec 19, 2006)

*HEart Strings*

I do not know Raptor or his family personally and have only had a couple of PM's pass. I have seen pics of him and some of his family and I know people who know him. Believe me he is not the person to try and get sympathy from others.

I for one thank him for alerting people to the old revenge tactic and before people judge him get to know him before you pass your judgements.


----------



## Adam (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I AM SORRY if I offended anyone. I do apologise to raptor. No one does deserve to be treated wrongly!!! I DO MEAN THAT!!!! Thanx raptor for the heads up but I HAVE lived in Victoria and held a retile license while there, I was never raided though.I had my few brushes with the law and never had any problems, not to say they are good down there!!! YES I was raided for drugs NOT drug dealing!!!! Please let us get THIS straight!!!! I USED to smoke but not now, my EX put me in for smoking when I hooked up with Teni,... some 3 years ago,... little did my ex know I quite when I met Teni and my EX put me in for smoking the bad green poo,... NOT DEALING!!!!! PLEASE DON'T EDIT THIS MODS AS I WANT MY NAME CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!! All in all I am sorry for your bad time raptor and wish no bad things on you or ANYONE ON THIS SITE!!!!!! LOVE to ALL,.. ADAM


----------

